# Drama on the Poodle Forum



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like the poodle forum. Nice people, like here. 

Tonight, there's a thread about how often you wash your dog bowls. Now it's pretty funny and people are pretty honest and scold themselves. Not meant to be taken seriously. I personally wash dog bowls when I change my sheets. 

So tonight this woman gets on there and starts telling people how disgusting they are and all their dogs are going to get sick and die, and get diseases from eating poo and road kill. So it's just ignored. But she gets louder and nastier. She even goes to one woman's thread "52 weeks of 'her poodle'" which is pictures etc. Like a diary or journal. She goes there and tells this woman that her poodle is poorly bred and ugly and has no chest. THEN she gets real mad and nuts and blames everything on her Autism and we need to read about how to treat people like her. OMG!!! she just would not stop. We tried to ignore her but it just got worse. I finally told her that many people on forums have physical or non physical problems and don't take it out on others. And if she can't treat everyone with respect, she needs to turn off the forum until she can get herself under control.

I would consider her a troll. But I feel I'm still new there and let the older members take care of it.

How exciting!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It takes all kinds.........
I wash out the dog bowls twice a week, sooner in hotter temps. Chickens every third day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had one that was bi-polar on a forum. She was the quickest, wittiest person when her condition was under control. But when she was having a bad day? She didn't go after those she knew and trusted but let someone say something she didn't 100% agree with that same thing that made her so fun to talk to did a 180 and she became a monster.

It's funny, people seem to be willing to admit to being bi-polar pretty readily. My neighbor suffers from it and I had a perfect stranger tell me that at the doc's office yesterday.

When you were describing that woman's behavior I went to bi-polar because that's what it sounds more like.


----------

